

JSON and Go [Go Programming Language Blog] - enneff
http://blog.golang.org/2011/01/json-and-go.html

======
BarkMore
A nice feature of the Go JSON package is that it can unmarshal to strongly
typed objects. This moves some input validation from the application to the
JSON package.

